# TOGETHER CAR SHOW VS. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

SINCE BOTH OF THESE SHOWS ARE ON THE SAME DAY, WHICH ON WILL YOU AND YOUR CAR CLUBS BE ATTENDING????


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

IMPERIALS will be at the East L.A. show supporting TOGETHER car club!

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

rather be kicking it with Together :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

WE BE KICKING IT WITH TOGETHER


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

TECHNIQUES, quess were rollin with together :thumbsup:


----------



## ALL EYES ON ME (Jan 6, 2006)

ELA TOGETHER


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

hno:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

DId someone say "East LA"


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

Thats real good to see clubs supporting each other.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## liljuve13 (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 26 2007, 05:34 PM~7097219
> *DId someone say "East LA"
> *


I'll be at the East L.A show with TOGETHER


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>LOWRIDER MAGAZINE*


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## Duce'sWild (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: we'll be there to support TOGETHER CC uffin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

ELA... :thumbsup:


----------



## 64rudy (Jun 29, 2004)

:worship: ELA


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

I would rather go to ELA but overall i think it'll come down to the money issue as the shows come near. How much is it for both shows and entry fees?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 26 2007, 01:04 PM~7094484
> *WE BE KICKING IT WITH TOGETHER
> *


we will be there


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 26 2007, 06:36 PM~7097234
> *Thats real good to see clubs supporting each other.
> *


thats wutt we need 2 do 2 keep the streets alive


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jan 29 2007, 05:49 PM~7121166
> *we will be there
> *


simon ill be there also.. ill wait for san diego good think they change the dates on that one also


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

<span style='font-family:Geneva'>We really appreciate it!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Jan 29 2007, 05:46 PM~7121119
> *I would rather go to ELA but overall i think it'll come down to the money issue as the shows come near.  How much is it for both shows and entry fees?
> *


If you want to know the fees check out the registration form on the Memories of East L.A. posting or check out our website TogetherC.C.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

EAST LOS.


----------



## marcoman (Jun 9, 2006)

"San Berdoo"


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

WHAT ABOUT A CAR HOP ANYTHING PLANNED THERES ALOT OF CHIPPERS IN EAST LA AND SURROUNDING AREAS WE COULD BE THERE AND MAKE SOME ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE CROWD :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Jan 30 2007, 10:01 PM~7134494
> *If you want to know the fees check out the registration form on the Memories of East L.A. posting or check out our website TogetherC.C.
> *



_<span style=\'color:blue\'>*General Admission is $10.00 and kids under 10 free!*</span>_


----------



## 187LUXURY (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187LUXURY_@Jan 8 2007, 06:36 PM~6937186
> *:biggrin: Im keeping it local,rather support a club than a mag.
> *


----------



## TraditionCC (Jan 3, 2007)

We'll be there ...won't miss it for the world!!!


----------



## SIXONERAG (Dec 27, 2006)

fucc blowrider magazine all the way and the putos who ruined it like hoto alberto lopez and his cock sucking son.fuck those ****** and whatever corperation owns it now...that magazine sucks balls and there shows suck bigger balls.~its all about the underground scene~im supporting memories of ela~


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)

HEART OF LOWRIDING...EAST LOS ANGELES... :biggrin:


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

is there gonna b a hop at the east la show???


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS (Mar 21, 2005)

:0 Damn I guess you guys in Cali hate Lowrider mag. as much as we do. A few of my good friends are from TOGETHER (Chicago) so you homies got all my props all the way from CHICAGO... :machinegun: Lowrider. f*cked the midwest :angry:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

ILL BE THERE TOGETHER CAR CLUB ANY DAY OF THE WEEK.


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2007, 09:54 PM~7088477
> *SINCE BOTH OF THESE SHOWS ARE ON THE SAME DAY, WHICH ON WILL YOU AND YOUR CAR CLUBS BE ATTENDING????
> *


TECHNIQUES ARIZONA WILL BE SUPPORTING "MEMORIES OF EAST L.A."


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 25 2007, 09:54 PM~7088477
> *SINCE BOTH OF THESE SHOWS ARE ON THE SAME DAY, WHICH ON WILL YOU AND YOUR CAR CLUBS BE ATTENDING????
> *


TECHNIQUES ARIZONA WILL BE SUPPORTING "MEMORIES OF EAST L.A."


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks 4 the support ls


----------



## CREEPIN (Jun 27, 2006)

Just the sound "Together ELA" sounds like like the place to be. :biggrin:


----------



## chicana_18 (Feb 7, 2007)

TOGETHER


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

im planning to make it to the memories of east LA car show, makin the 5 hour drive to check it out.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Feb 8 2007, 07:24 PM~7213422
> *im planning to make it to the memories of east LA car show, makin the 5 hour drive to check it out.
> *


make sure you stop by and give me a holla


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

*I had to bring East LA back to the top*


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 8 2007, 07:31 PM~7213509
> *make sure you stop  by and give me a holla
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to all of you that are coming out to show us support that day!! Can't wait!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IM NOT IN A CLUB OR ANYTHING BUT IM GONNA GO OUT AND SUPPORT TOGETHER CC. MY HOMIE WAS OR STILL IS IN THE CLUB NOT SURE HE HAS A BLACK 64 IMPALA WITH THE GIRLS TAKING A SHOWER ON THE TRUNK.. HAVENT SEEN HIM FOR LIKE 5 YEARS BUT MAYBE HE WILL BE THERE...KEEP IT UP TOGETHER


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I MEMBER HIS NAME IS VINCE WITH THE BLACK 64 IMPALA


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

For the past few year everyone would choose to go to a C.C. :biggrin: show then a Lowrider Mag. Show :nono: anytime!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:worship: TOGETHER CC


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

KINGS-OF-KINGS WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT THE HOMIES OF TOGETHER


----------



## chicana_18 (Feb 7, 2007)

TOGETHER FOREVER......FUCK LOWRIDER MAGAZINE...WE ROLL WITH THE BEST


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

YOUR LOCO EPICS CC WILL BE IN THE THE HOUSE TO SUPPORT TOGETHER CC YOU FEEL ME??


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*Due to lack of communication & all the unexpected politics involved with ELAC & SASA we are no longer going to have our show there. We as a club have decided to no longer be involved with SASA & all their demands. We will still have our show as scheduled but it will now be at AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL in Azusa on April 15, 2007. We hope that this change has not put any doubt in our car club supporters and that you all will still come to our show in Azusa. Sorry for the inconvenience!!

!!TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES!! *

_**Flyer will be available soon* *_


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HOPE MY FELLO GROUPE CC MENBERS WILL BE AT THE TOGETHER SHOW


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 27 2007, 09:40 PM~7369147
> *Due to lack of communication & all the unexpected politics involved with ELAC & SASA we are no longer going to have our show there. We as a club have decided to no longer be involved with SASA & all their demands. We will still have our show as scheduled but it will now be at AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL in Azusa on April 15, 2007. We hope that this change has not put any doubt in our car club supporters and that you all will still come to our show in Azusa. Sorry for the inconvenience!!
> 
> !!TOGETHER CAR CLUB LOS ANGELES!!
> ...


Well if its not going to be in East LA its ok. What better then the Big San Gabriel Valley for a car show. Count us in Homies.


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A BADASS SHOW WITH ALL THIS HOMIES COMING TO YOUR SHOW!!!!


----------



## UCEELPASO (Feb 5, 2006)

WE ARE DOING SAN BERNARDINO CUZ WE'VE BEEN PLANNING IT FOR A LONG TIME, I GUESS THE LRM SHOW WILL SUCK, BUT F&*^ IT. GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR SHOW, AND KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK, EVERYBODY SUPPORTS YOU GUYS, YOU GUYS MUST BE DOING THE RIGHT THING!


----------



## dmacraider (Dec 1, 2006)

:biggrin:  :cheesy: STREET STYLE L.A GOING TO BE THERE!!


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 26 2007, 05:34 PM~7097219
> *Did someone say "East LA"
> *


*x2*  :nicoderm:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

FUCK PLAYIN CAT AND MOUSE GETTIN CHASED AROUND BY THOSE FUCKIN EAST LOS COPS AND SHERIFFS. I ALREADY GOT WARRANTS. IM COO ON THAT SHIT. I RATHER CHILL AND LOOK AT ALL THE BITCHES AN RIDES. I'LL BE IN SAN BERNARDINO. JUST MY 2 CENTS. I WISH YOUR EVENT ALL THE SUCCESS NONETHELESS. :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Mar 15 2007, 10:44 PM~7488539
> *FUCK PLAYIN CAT AND MOUSE GETTIN CHASED AROUND BY THOSE FUCKIN EAST LOS COPS AND SHERIFFS. I ALREADY GOT WARRANTS. IM COO ON THAT SHIT. I RATHER CHILL AND LOOK AT ALL THE BITCHES AN RIDES. I'LL BE IN SAN BERNARDINO. JUST MY 2 CENTS. I WISH YOUR EVENT ALL THE SUCCESS NONETHELESS.  :biggrin:
> *


selllouttttttttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Mar 15 2007, 10:46 PM~7488552
> *selllouttttttttt
> *


BLAME IT ON THE COPS. SORRY, I KNOW ITS NOT A POPULAR CHOICE BUT I GOTTA LOOK OUT FOR ME. SUP BIG DAWG!!! :wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TOGETHER!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Mar 15 2007, 10:30 PM~7488454
> *x2  :nicoderm:
> *


sup big dawg?? see you in east los!


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

*Shows been moved to AZUSA HIGH SCHOOL!! Its not in ELA!!!!*


----------



## Eazy-E (Sep 23, 2005)

blvd hydrauligs will be at sanbernardino show :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

T
T
T


----------



## IMPERIALS CAR CLUB (Sep 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:guns: LOWRIDERMAGAZINE!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! TU SABES!! WE KEEP IT REAL ESES!!! PURO TOGETHER TILL THAT FUCKEN CASKET DROPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbsup CHICANOCLOTHING WILL BE IN AZUSA .


----------



## SIXONERAG (Dec 27, 2006)

MOVING THE SHOW PROBALLY DIDNT HELP THE CAUSE......FUCC LOWRIDER I CANT DENY ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SB BUT IS THE AZUSA SHOW STILL ON FOR SHURE????? I MEEN POST A FLYER UP OR SOMETHING? IF NOT IM ROLLING TO THE ORANGE SHOW CAUSE ALOT OF GENTE ARE SAYING THE LA SHOW IS CANCELLED AND SB IS FOR SHURE....


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIXONERAG_@Apr 12 2007, 09:06 PM~7679951
> *MOVING THE SHOW PROBALLY DIDNT HELP THE CAUSE......FUCC LOWRIDER I CANT DENY ALOT OF PEOPLE ARE GOING TO SB BUT IS THE AZUSA SHOW STILL ON FOR SHURE????? I MEEN POST A FLYER UP OR SOMETHING? IF NOT IM ROLLING TO THE ORANGE SHOW CAUSE ALOT OF GENTE ARE SAYING THE LA SHOW IS CANCELLED AND SB IS FOR SHURE....
> *


There is a flyer! You need to look for the new topic TOGETHER @ AZUSA AZTECS HIGH SCHOOL! We are still having our show on April 15, 2007 at Azusa High School!


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)

YOU KNOW WE GOTTA STICK TO THE STREETS AND TRY TO LET EVEY ONE KNOW WHERE MAKING A COME BACK!!!


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

TOGETHER... :thumbsup:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: KEEP IT REAL!!!!!!!!!!!ITS ABOUT THE STREETS. AND ALL ABOUT THE TOGETHER SHOW!


----------



## G~TIMES~4~LIFE (Mar 12, 2007)

ttt


----------



## d Elegance (Feb 25, 2005)

To all who have and ARE supporting your local car club.....THANKS!!!
See you all there!


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

ill be at the together show hopefully leave early morning .
just got my rims on for this show . long way needed still but just got the car 2 weeks ago


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

together cc memories of el monte 96 it was my 1st real big car show i went to and took 1st place 2 wheel pedal bike


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DodgerFan_@Apr 14 2007, 06:08 PM~7691208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should've got some bleach white :biggrin:


----------



## DodgerFan (Sep 15, 2005)

didnt have time lol had a photo shoot right after i got them


----------

